# Wanted : Another Raleigh Twenty



## Salar (9 Feb 2018)

Sold my R20 a couple of years ago and fancy another one again.

Nothing too pricey or fancy. Just a basic functioning R20 as I'll do the refurb.

Might consider one of the R20 alternatives i.e Hercules Hunter with R20 frame etc. (Not the curved U type frame)

Thanks All.


----------



## arch684 (9 Feb 2018)

@User had one for sale on here not long ago,he may still have it


----------



## Salar (9 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> @User had one for sale on here not long ago,he may still have it



Thanks, yes I did notice it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2018)

Contact Mikes Bikes in Deal, he has loads for sale and a few more for refurbs. Some are mint. Not cheap but perfect.


----------



## Salar (9 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5145166, member: 45"]Mine is all done up and ready to roll. I want to keep it but don't have room.[/QUOTE]

Keep it and find some space , you'll miss it!


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2018)

Raleigh Shopper in Barnsley for £50 start: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...-classic-from-the-80s-old-school/292443539078


----------



## rogerzilla (29 May 2018)

Also look for Raleigh Solitaire, which is the same thing. The Gloucester bike project might have a few Twenties for £ not much.


----------

